# NEW MAC INFO FOR FALL!! (DESCRIPTIONS, TOO!)



## midnightlouise (Jul 20, 2005)

Saw this on Yahoo Groups & thought I'd pass it on...originally posted by SaraM on the MAC Cosmetic Group Community (to which I belong!)

Naturally Eccentric (August 25)
Promoting natural, neutral beauty with an emphasis on self-expression and
originality.

Lipstick
So Original (LE) - Deep red/violet with pearlized particles (Frost)
Birds of a Feather (LE) - Deep rose (Amplified Creme)
Curiositease (LE) - Muted mauve (Lustre)
Entwined (LE) - Beiged pink (Lustre)
Naturally Eccentric (LE) - Creamy peach (Lustre)

Lipglass
Flight of Fancy (LE) - Rich violet with pearlized particles
Mad Cap (permanent) - Natural beige with pearlized particles
Damzel (LE) - Pinked rose with pearlized particles
Poetic License (LE) - Coral rose

Lip Pencil
Subculture (repromote) - Neutral pink
Plum (repromote) - Rich purple

Inventive Eyes: 4 (LE)
White Wheat - Creamy white with yellow frost (Frost)
Inventive - Deep violet with gold frost (Velvet)
Twillery - Neutral beige with frost (Veluxe Pearl)
Velour - Muted mauve (Satin)

Free To Be Eyes: 4 (LE)
Sensibility - Soft pink with frost (Frost)
Free to Be - Grey blue/green (Satin)
Crochet - Deep neutral beige (Veluxe)
Smut - Charcoal with red frost (Veluxe)

Eye Kohl
Costa Riche (repromote) - Espresso
Prunella (repromote) - Deep plum with low level pearlized particles

Pro Lash
Coal Black (repromote) - Black

Blushcreme (available in pots and Pro palette pans)
Uncommon (permanent) - Rich coral rose
Brit Wit (permanent) - Rich pinked plum


Hand-Crafted (August 25)
New and repromoted nail lacquers.

Nail Lacquer
Showy (LE) - Deep raspberry chocolate (Cream)
Artisan (LE) - Rich lavender (Cream)
Abstract (repromote) - Mauve/pink with silver frost (Frost)
Beiged Bliss (repromote) - Beige/taupe with frost (Frost)
Pretty Miss (repromote) - Sheer light pink (Sheer)
Violet Femme (reintroduction, LE) - Amethyst/purple with gold frost
(Frost)
Vintage Vamp (reintroduction, permanent) - Deep black wine (Cream)


Lusterlong (August/September 2005)
Sheer, lustre formula longwear lipcolours -- less pigmented versions of
your favorite long-wearing lipsticks.

Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour (all permanent)
Lishious - Red/beige with gold pearlized particles
Jazz-y-Razz - Deep plum with pearlized particles
Preensheen - Deep yellow pink
Luv-4-Ever - Rich peachy coral with pearlized particles
Boss Brown - Dark frosted bronze with pearlized particles
Fully Charged - Bright blue/pink with pearlized particles
Lustrebloom - Deep orchid pink with pearlized particles
Lustrebean - Rich chocolate red/brown with pearlized particles
Lover's Lust - Berry pink with gold pearlized particles
Night Rose - Dark mauve with gold pearlized particles
Betwixt - Rusted copper with pearlized particles
Go Vin Go - Reddish plum
Sappho - Deep plum
Alta Moda - Deep burgundy with pearlized particles


Creations (September 11)
Repromote of previous fragrance hues in a portable 20mL size.

Creations
MV 1 (White cap)
MV 2 (Gold cap)
MV 3 (Black cap)
Hue: Pinkaura (Pink cap)
Hue: Greenify (Green cap)


Paint Strokes (August 25)
A fresh palette of six new neutrals in a variety of finishes. All
permanent! Also featuring existing brushes that work well with paints.

Paints (all permanent and repromotes)
Structural Brown - Light mauve
Sublime Nature - Metallic bronze
Chiaroscuro - Tanned beige
Architecture - Caramel
Base Light - Bright yellow with gold pearlized particles
Deep Shadow - Deep chocolate with frost
Magrittes - Light golden bronze
Stilife - Bright light pink with white frost


Idol Eyes (September 29)
Twelve new shades of veluxe pearl eyeshadows, all permanent. Plus a
limited rerelease of popular glitter liner shades.

Veluxe Pearl Eye Shadow (all permanent, available in pots and Pro palette
pans)
Da Bling - Bright pink with gold reflective pearlized particles
Flashtrack - Bright midnight blue with silver reflective pearlized
particles
Stars N' Rockets - Light lavender with red/pink reflective pearlized
particles
Dazzlelight - Neutral with silver/copper reflective pearlized particles
Crystal Avalanche - White with silver reflective pearlized particles
Zonk Bleu! - Teal with reflective pearlized particles
Moon's Reflection - Mid-tone blue with white/blue reflective pearlized
particles
Satellite Dreams - Deep grey/plum with violet/blue reflective pearlized
particles
Falling Star - Deep burgundy with red reflective pearlized particles
All That Glitters - Warm orange/beige with gold reflective pearlized
particles
Twinks - Red/plum with gold reflective pearlized particles
Knight Divine - Carbon black with silver/blue reflective pearlized
particles

Glitter Eye Liner (all LE)
Saucepot - Bright purple
Mercuric - Light grey with glitter
Pinkphonic - Mauve/pink with glitter
Glamourgold - Bright gold with glitter
Peacocky - Bright blue/green teal with glitter
Spunsilver - Silver/white with glitter


Cremesticks (September 29)
Rich, creamy lip looks with a new combo - long-wearing Cremestick lip
liners and coordinated Amplified Creme lipsticks.

Cremestick Liner (all permanent)
Cream O' Spice - Deep neutral red/brown
Velvetella - Blackened plum
Red Enriched - Auburn red
Beurre - Rich red/brown
Plum Soft - Deep mauve
Portside - Deep wine
Caramellow - Neutral caramel
Cushy - Mid-tone brown
80% - Deep chocolate brown
Pink Treat - Rosy pinked
Creamkiss - Rich apricot coral
Creamola - Tanned brown

Amplified Creme Lipstick
Bare Venus (LE) - Neutral beiged pink
Overtly Plum (LE) - Rich red/plum
Deliciously Rich (LE) - Rosy plum
Deep In Love (LE) - Deep plum/wine
Teddy Babe (LE) - Caramel brown
Dubonnet (repromote) - Deep brick red


MAC for Isabella Blow (September 2005)
Exclusive release for Isabella Blow. Only available at Henri Bendel, Saks
NYC, MAC PRO NYC and LA, MAC Flatiron and SoHo, Harvey Nichols, and
maccosmetics.com.

Lipstick
Blow (LE) - Bright fuchsia (Retro Matte)


Cleanse Off Oil/Tranquil (August 2005, Asia exclusive)
This collection features a gentler, skin-calming version of the
traditional Cleanse Off Oil, especially for dry skin. In Asia only.


Face Focus (September 2005, Asia exclusive)
This collection introduces and repromotes several products in Asia --
Select Moisturecover, Studio Perfect SPF 15, Prep + Prime Skin, 194 and
129SH brushes, foundation sponge, empty compact, and two Lustre lipsticks
(Siss and Shy Shine).


MAC for Y & Kei (October 2005 in Japan, Korea, Thailand, and Singapore)

Lipglass
Kei (LE) - Clear orange
Nymphette (repromote) - Soft pink with gold

Face x8 Lookbook (LE)
Lipstick: Y (Lustre), Giddy (Lustre)
Eye Shadow: Club (Satin), Honesty (Lustre), Vex (Frost), Shroom (Satin)
Powder Blush: Fleur Power (Satin)
Cream Colour Base: Soft Mode
213SE Brush
316SE Brush


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing the info with Specktra members


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 20, 2005)

those sound really good!! Can't wait to see the lustrelongs.  Haha, if they keep bring those glitter liners every year and making them LE, they might as well make it permanent or something.


----------



## eponine (Jul 20, 2005)

knight divine sounds like what i've been wishing mac would come out with! i can't wait.


----------



## niecypiecy (Jul 20, 2005)

cool thanks for the specs!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 20, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG!!!  I'm so excited...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THANKS!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 20, 2005)

omfg I CANT WAIT for new paints and veluxe pearls!!
Omg how am I going to afford all of these great products :X

Thank god I already have the glitter liners...one less thing to buy!
Thanks midnightlouise for posting this!!! <3


----------



## MAC Melly (Jul 20, 2005)

As I read this.. all I could hear was "cha-ching$$$$......... cha-ching$$$$$.... cha-ching$$$$$$$$$$$" hahaha...


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 20, 2005)

oh jesus..i cant wait


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, it all looks boring to me!  HOORAY!  

Save $$$$

Blow and Fully Charged might be mildly interesting.  Geez.  I will wait for Christmas or Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 21, 2005)

HOT DAMN VP ES!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jul 21, 2005)

well 

i'm definitely buying stuff from teh Eccentric collection and the VP's and stuff...but anything that's permanent will have to wait! LOL

I still havent even bought a lipgelee yet! though i plan on it...and i must get blacktrack and dipdown gel liners as well!

gaaaahhhhh i need to make want lists again!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! The VP sound like colors I've been waiting for.

It seems like Mac is going to release a collection about every couple of weeks!


----------



## leppy (Jul 21, 2005)

*freaks out* its too much!


----------



## Onederland (Jul 21, 2005)

GAHHHH!!!!! all the colors!!!

urgh...

Why does MAC always have to release new collections ever 3 weeks? Its so hard to keep up!


----------



## maclay (Jul 21, 2005)

I can skip most of Eccentric, except for So Original and Flight of Fancy... But those VPs and glitter liners are going to kill my Mastercard.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 21, 2005)

im getting most of reble rock, the 2 quads and liglasses from naturally excentric, all vp eyeshadows, abotu 4 of the paints, and all glitter liners,.....can anyone say broke before christmas?? lol, but like another poster said the perm stuff can wait but LE stuff is proirit, no ebayin for me! i only hope the perm stuff lik vp eyeshadows dont sell out and i have to keep waiting to get my hands on them!


----------



## kradge79 (Jul 21, 2005)

Those VP's sounds amazing...my poor wallet is going to be hurting!


----------



## black mamba (Jul 21, 2005)

So does this mean the lustrevision shadows are a no go in the US then?


----------



## mspixieears (Jul 21, 2005)

More veluxe pearl and new paints! Yippee!!! And permanent too!

I have a friend called Kei, wonder if I should get the Kei l/g heh heh.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

woot, thanks for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Must have the VPs.  All of them.  They sound awesome!!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2005)

whoohoo I'm so excited!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_GAHHHH!!!!! all the colors!!!

urgh...

Why does MAC always have to release new collections ever 3 weeks? Its so hard to keep up!_

 

WORD!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gaaawd i'm spending waay too much on MAC these days!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 21, 2005)

OMG!!!! there goes all our money girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what is that facex8 supposed to be? the holiday palette? :-/ and there goes vex and honesty again.... blah


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 21, 2005)

and still no prep + prime release date for America?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 21, 2005)

Just saw this on LJ.. I can't wait. Colors sound so pretty.


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

The MA told me they saw Naturally Eccentric a few days ago and that it's "amazing".  I am really looking forward to that collection.


----------



## legaleagle (Jul 21, 2005)

*Wow!*






 That is a lot of MAC!

The e/s quads sound very interesting to me.  Thanks for posting, again!


----------



## leppy (Jul 21, 2005)

As long as they are expanding their regular line I don't mind things coming out too often. If you look at it in terms of LE stuff, its not actually THAT bad. A lot of this upcoming stuff is permanent, which means a much lessened sense of urgency to buy.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanx for the post


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 22, 2005)

i wonder how many more items will be DC'ed to make room for so many permanent new stuff....


----------



## caramelhunie (Jul 22, 2005)

OMG! I have to get ALL the new veluxe pearl e/s's! Thank God they're permanent because I'm getting them in pro palette form.


----------



## saramwrap (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black mamba* 
_So does this mean the lustrevision shadows are a no go in the US then?_

 
They are!  Since they were a known upcoming collection, I didn't add them to the list of "new" collections when I typed that all up.  They should be out August 4.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_and still no prep + prime release date for America?_

 
According to what I've seen and heard, August 4 for these as well!


----------



## MACForME (Jul 23, 2005)

Ouch- girls.. i hate to tell you this.  But on another site, i read that the IDOL EYES collection has been suspended indefinately. No idea why, when or IF the collection will be released anywhere near the original date.. anyone hear this too?


----------



## leppy (Jul 23, 2005)

No!! why?!? AHHH!! *cries*


----------



## maggie1919 (Jul 24, 2005)

Are you sure?  What happened?  :?:


----------



## girlzippy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 
_Ouch- girls.. i hate to tell you this.  But on another site, i read that the IDOL EYES collection has been suspended indefinately. No idea why, when or IF the collection will be released anywhere near the original date.. anyone hear this too?_

 
NONONO!!!  Say it isn't so...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 27, 2005)

I heard from my freestanding store that Prep & Prime will be out August 4th with Lustrevision here in Indy if all proceeds as planned and then Naturally Eccentric will be on August 25th. They are usually pretty on it she even pulled out her product book and looked it up. So I'll keep my finger crossed. If I hear any different I'll post.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry to say it. but now i have heard it a few times. The IdolEyes release has been suspended. No clue on why, when or IF it will be released anytime soon. this came from a few Senior MAC artists and employees..

Sorry kids.. I know, i feel your pain..


----------



## galvanizer (Jul 27, 2005)

Eep!  Hold the room still, my head is spinning!

Time to start saving up!


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 27, 2005)

awww, idol eyes was the only one i was *really* excited about.


----------



## CWHF (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jen1234* 
_awww, idol eyes was the only one i was *really* excited about._

 
Sniff.  Me too.


----------



## leppy (Jul 28, 2005)

I've emailed MAC CS about it, maybe it will bring some clarity. I'll share as soon as I get a response!


----------

